# Autotrail media system earphones .



## tandc (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
Could anyone tell me if the latest Autotrail media system has got a facility for earphones for the television please.thank you .tandc.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Why not ask Autotrail ????


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

Mrplodd said:


> Why not ask Autotrail ????


Cos they probably wouldn't know!

If you are reffereing to the double din unit, no it hasn't got a direct line out (headphone socket) but there are line out connections on the back (for a seperate amp) that you could possibly use.


----------



## tandc (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
thanks for the info lifeson, yes it is double din and yes you are right ,they didn,t know at least the person that I spoke to never.thank you tandc.


----------

